# Game #34: Los Angeles Lakers (27-6) @ Golden State Warriors (10-26) [1/7]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*
Jaunary 6th, 2009
7:30 PST*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Always a tough arena to play in; hopefully we can bounce back from tonight's loss and win.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Stephen Jackson pulled a hammy on monday, and isn't confirmed either way if he will play or not. Regardless, I predict a bad loss.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This just wreaks of a poorly played game. Sure hope I'm wrong.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kobe is probably going to have to score a lot. It's gonna be a track meet as well.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I will be pleasantly surprised if we win this game. Tonight's loss was bad and losing Odom doesn't help.

After the emotional letdown, and now having to play an uptempo team like the Warriors, this will be a tough game for us. At the same time, though, the Warriors are 10-26 for a reason.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Just confirmed: Stephen Jackson is out for two weeks and will not play in tonight's game.

That certainly helps our chances. Let's hope we get big games out of Gasol and Bynum and take care of business. Should be a fun game to watch.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Just confirmed: Stephen Jackson is out for two weeks and will not play in tonight's game.
> 
> That certainly helps our chances. Let's hope we get big games out of Gasol and Bynum and take care of business. Should be a fun game to watch.


Not good for us either



> *Lamar Odom will miss tonight's game because of a knee injury*
> 
> The Lakers said this morning that forward Lamar Odom has a bone bruise in his right knee and will miss tonight's game against the Warriors in Oakland.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This means Powell is going to get 15 minutes tonight. Let's hope he makes the most out of it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

powell needs more lift on his jumpshot. it seems his shot is always short, hitting the front of the rim.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hopefully our bigs are allowed to take shots tonight.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hopedully Fisher won't shoot eightteen shots again...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Hopedully Fisher won't shoot eightteen shots again...


19.*


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> 19.*


18*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> 18*


Touché. 18, it is! :biggrin:

I could swear when I checked the box score earlier, I read 19. Oh well.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Alright.. here we go.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

They cant miss early..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see Bynum/Gasol getting some early touches; on the other end, the Warriors aren't missing, but we're not really playing any defense, either.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

can anyone pm me?

can't find anything but horrible quality ones


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm going ape**** if we lose to a Warriors team without Stephen Jackson or Monta Ellis.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> can anyone pm me?
> 
> can't find anything but horrible quality ones


Check your PMs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently we can't stop Corey Maggette.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Dear Phil,

Defense, this is why you start Ariza.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a nice block by Bynum; he should be able to get a ton of blocks tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe already getting the MVP chants in Oakland.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Holy ****. Kobe just took it to the house!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wooooo! What a dunk by Kobe right over Turiaf!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Turiaf looks weird in that color white.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great start so far to the 2nd quarter. Nice to see Ariza nail two perimeter jumpers in a row. Bynum having himself a pretty good game thus far as well.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher just put that up from welllll beyond the three point line.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Up 17, and everyone is playing well. Hope we don't let them get back into it at all.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Back to playing like ****..


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's go Warriors!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Gasol seems to go off everytime in the few Lakers games that I watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Very disappointing end to the half, but the bright spot of it was seeing Gasol go to the rim aggressively and dunk twice on them.

56-51 at the half Lakers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm trying to figure out what was worse that half, the officiating or our defense.

Great lineup out there of Sun Yue, Sasha, Kobe, Ariza and Bynum...that one worked!!! Probably should have been clear that a change was in order when they outscored us like 8-0 in about 25 seconds.

Sasha is just a moron and is a large part of the reason why we aren't up by 15 at the half.

Whatever, though. Kobe, Gasol and Bynum all look good. We've just got to get them, Fisher and Ariza more shots.

Sasha and Vlad need to take less shots!!!

Howabout all the highlight dunks in that half? Pau went coco for coco puffs in the last minute or so.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, where was Kobe in that quarter? He had a great first quarter, and outside of a couple of assists, he didn't do anything in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Cris said:


> Back to playing like ****..


They were up by 17 then Phil decides to experiment with a very small lineup including SUn yua.....WTF, Phil!!!!?

Wasn't completely phil's fault though because the players on the court made bad decisions on offense and went one-on-one like they were stars. The ball was barely in kobe's hands during that Warrior run. About time the starters come back the Warriors already have the momentum. 

THe lakers will still most likely win but I hate it when the give up leads and I hate it wehn part of the blame is the coach.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

ugh i hate watching fisher play

he makes me so angry sometimes


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

turnovers turnovers turnovers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sasha is playing like ****.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW..Sasha WTF! :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum having his best game in a loooooooong time. Very good to see.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Sasha is still a Laker after the trading deadline, I'm going to be pissed.

He ****ing sucks.

Sasha and Fisher pretty much put their collective pee-brains together to blow this one. They have made enough bone-headed plays to last a lifetime. Losing by three going into the 4th?

y God, just give the ball to Bynum. He scores every damn time he gets the ball.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

did you guys see Bynum travel four times in one play before he got fouled?

Kareem is gonna be angry


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

For the love of GOD.. Get Bynum back in there so we can get some rebounds tonight. Jesus Phil, don't be a total tool.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seriously, Fisher and layups just don't mesh well.

Get Bynum back in there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We finally have the lead again...let's keep it this time.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

blegh. game over


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gasol is kicking major ***


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sasha ****ing sucks...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can Bynum come back in now?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Timeout!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Big free throws by Sasha


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Warriors just won't go away.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Just let the damn game end..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Glad to see the bigs come up big tonight. MONSTER rebound game for Gasol.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Gasol Ftw!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yep Yep...back to winning ways...Yep Yep


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pau and Bynum tonight: 51pts, 29rbs, 4blks

Bynum gets 18 and 11 and doesn't even play the 4th Q - typical.

Ariza was also awesome tonight, while Sasha sucked some serious balls. Ariza was money from 17ft. If he just takes 1.5 steps in from the three point line instead of always trying to get the three, it seems as though he'll make the shot almost every time. Let's hope that has started a trend for him.

Hopefully we take care of Indiana and Miami, and Odom is back in time for the short Texas trip.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Cris said:


> Sasha ****ing sucks...


we should have made that trade for lue


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone disagree with Pau as POTG? It's about time Kobe got a break.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel said:


> Anyone disagree with Pau as POTG? It's about time Kobe got a break.


No.

Pau is POTG


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Vlade sucks to.... Trade his *** now!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel said:


> Anyone disagree with Pau as POTG? It's about time Kobe got a break.


Kobe looked tired and wasn't getting any help from the refs...then Gasol completely bails him out. It's nice to see Gasol come back with a vengence after that last game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Unquestionably Pau.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

is it even possible to trade Vlade? I think we'll always be stuck with our P.O.S small forwards.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The One said:


> we should have made that trade for lue


Yep.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

MojoPin said:


> is it even possible to trade Vlade? I think we'll always be stuck with our P.O.S small forwards.


Probably not. Walton is even less tradeable, which I didn't think was possible.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Vlade will become tradeable next season when he only has 2yrs left on his deal.

Any chance we can just hire someone to kill him so he can't pick up the player option on that last year? He's that ****ing bad...


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a bruised cheekbone and cut lip from playing ball today but I didn't call any fouls in the spirit of Kobe's relationship with the refs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, the fact that Kobe got to the line only 1 time tonight is a joke.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Pau was beastly tonight. He should be POTG.

Nice to see Bynum have a good game. He should have played in the fourth though.

Kobe was so/so. 

Fisher sucks.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Is it just me or does Dan Crawford hate Kobe? Dude never gives Kobe any calls and it's not just this game, it's always that way. He was getting abused and only shot one ft lmao. POTG Pau


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Honestly its no wonder that Kobe has become more of a jumpshooter. He gets mauled a lot and gets no whistle.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Vlade will become tradeable next season when he only has 2yrs left on his deal.
> 
> Any chance we can just hire someone to kill him so he can't pick up the player option on that last year? He's that ****ing bad...


That seems like an eternity.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Where is everyone that called Derek Fisher a good shooter over the off season because he had one good half season last year 

I don't even need to comment on his defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> Where is everyone that called Derek Fisher a good shooter over the off season because he had one good half season last year
> 
> I don't even need to comment on his defense.


I'd still take him over Smush Parker and Chucky Atkins for all facets of the game.

However, Phils refusal to keep Fisher in line is killing the us. When he takes bad shots, Phil needs to let him know he's not invincible.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> Where is everyone that called Derek Fisher a good shooter over the off season because he had one good half season last year


 His blistering 44.5% from 3 pt is really holding us back. :sarcasm:

Now his layups, thats a different story. I cant defend him on those. Its just sad.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> His blistering 44.5% from 3 pt is really holding us back. :sarcasm:
> 
> Now his layups, thats a different story. I cant defend him on those. Its just sad.


He has a 41.3% fg%, the only players worse on the Lakers are Jordan Farmer 40.5% Sasha 38.6% Luke Walton 37.9% DJ Mbenga 0%

He also is third in shot attempts on the team.

Offensively, you could make a claim for him having the greatest adverse effect on the team, because although he isn't dead last in FG%, he shoots a lot at an aweful shooting percentage.

Fisher's 2nd best shooting season was last year when he shot 43.6%, he's a career 40.2% shooter and had the advantage of having mostly open jumpers throughout his career playing with Shaq and Kobe. Of course he isn't only shooting open jumpers because as we can see, he loves to force up a variety of other shots that he is incapable of making.

He's also one of the worse defensive PGs in the league.


----------

